# Aquarienpflanzen als Teichpflanzen



## Teichforum.info (11. Dez. 2004)

Hallo,

hier mal eine etwas andere Art, den Gartenteich zu verschönern. Es gibt zahlreiche __ Aquarienpflanzen, die sich von Mai bis Oktober im Gartenteich sehr erfolgreich kultivieren lassen und sich dabei zu stattlichen und dekorativen Pflanzen entwickeln.

Wichtig dabei ist, dass man Pflanzen aus dem Zoofachgeschäft zunächst für ca. 2-3 Wochen nicht der prallen Mittagssonne aussetzt, ein Sonnenbrand ist sonst unumgänglich. Nach dieser Anpassung kann man die Pflanzen dann in den Teich verbringen. Die Lage des Teiches sollte vollsonnig sein, damit eine rasche Erwärmung möglich ist, was für eine erfolgreiche Kultur unbedingt notwendig ist.

Neben den bekannten „Exoten“ _Eichhornia crassipes, Pistia stratiotes _und _Salvinia_ sp. sind folgende Arten sehr gut geeignet:

_Heteranthera zosterifolia_, bildet dichte Bestände im flachen Wasser und auch dekorative, blaue Blütenstände

_Heteranthera reniformis_, wächst sehr gut vom Sumpfbereich ins flache Wasser und besitzt dekorative, abgerundete, herzförmige Blätter und zierliche weiße Blüten (Rarität)

_Zosterella dubia_, bildet – ähnlich der _H. zosterifolia _– dichte Bestände im flachen Wasser unterscheidet sich von _H. zosterifolia _durch einen lockereren Wuchs und die längeren Blätter. Bildet zudem dekorative gelbe Blütenstände aus

_Pistia stratiotes_, Form mit bauchig verdickten Blättern, sehr dekorative Form der _Pistia_, braucht nährstoffreiches Wasser (Rarität)

_Eichhornia azurea_, sollte am besten im Aquarium von der submersen Aquarienform in die emerse Schwimmpflanzenform überführt werden, anschließend in den Sumpfteil pflanzen, wo sie sich über die Wasseroberfläche ausbreitet. Diese Art besitzt keine bauchig verdickten Blattstiele wie _E. crassipes_. Die Blüten dieser Art sind äußerst dekoartiv (azurblau) auch halten die Blütenstände wesentlich länger als die der _E. crassipes_.

_ Limnobium laevigatum_, entweder als Schwimmpflanze oder als Sumpfpflanze kultivierbar. Benötigt nährstoffreiches Wasser. Als Sumpfpflanzen bildet diese Art langestiele große Luftblätter und wird allgemein viel größer als in der Schwimmpflanzenform.

_Ludwigia adscendens_, sollte in den Sumpfteil gepflanzt werden, von wo sie sich dann ins freie Wasser ausbreiten kann. Eine sehr dekorative _Ludwigia_-Art mit großen gelben Blüten (Rarität)

_Ludwigia hexapetalus_, vom Habitus ähnlich der Art _L. adscendens_, jedoch größere lanzettliche Blätter und wesentlich größere, ebenfalls gelbe Blüten (Rarität)

_Ludwigia helminthorrhiza_, sollte in den Flachwasserteil gepflanzt werden, wo sie rasch zur Oberfläche wächst um dann als sehr dekorative und interessante Schwimmpflanze weiter zu wachsen. Interessant ist hier vor allem die Bildung der dekoartiven weißen Atemwurzeln. Blüte weiß, im Freiland aber kaum blühend. Entscheidend für einen Erfolg ist nährstoffreiches Wasser und eine vollsonnige, geschützte Lage, wo sich das Wasser rasch erwärmen kann, die Art ist etwas wärmebedürftiger. (Rarität)

_Reussia rotundifolia_, eine mit der Wasserhyazinthe verwante Art. sollte in den Sumpfteil gepflanzt werden, von wo sie sich dann zum Wasser hin ausbreitet. Sie besitzt dekorative, herzförmige Blätter und bildet kleine, wasserhyazinthenähnliche, rosa Blütenstände (Rarität)

_Hydrocleys martii_, ähnlich der Art _H. nymphoides_, jedoch viel größere Blätter mit kräftigerer Einkerbung am Übergang vom Stiel zum Blatt. Die Blüte ist in etwa gleichgroß, wie die der Art _H. nymphoides_, jedoch dunkelgelb zum Zentrum hin orangefarben. Sollte in den Sumpfteil gepflanzt werden (Rarität)

_Alternanthera aquatica_, eine dekorative Schwimmpflanze, die mit Hilfe von leicht bauchigen, hohlen Stengeln an der Wasseroberfläche schwimmt. Besitzt dekorative bis 10 cm lange und 4 cm breite, spatelförmige Blätter und kleine weiße Blütenähren. (Rarität)

Alle genannten Arten lassen sich im Paludarium bei starker Beleuchtung und einer Temp. von 12-15 °C überwintern. Für _L. helminthorrhiza _sollte die Temp. zwischen 16 und 20°C liegen.
Die Beleuchtungsdauer sollte 12 Stunden täglich betragen. Eine Überwinterung in einem speziellen, Wasserbecken im Gewächshaus ist ebenfalls möglich, auch hier wird eine Zusatzbeleuchtung notwending, zum Ausgleich für einen 12 Stunden Tag.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte ein paar Anregungen geben, es im nächsten Jahr auch mal mit Aquarienpflanzen im Gartenteich zu versuchen, es lohnt sich in jedem Fall.


Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Dez. 2004)

Hi Stefan.

Also ich werd es auf jeden Fall mal versuchen und meine __ Vallisnerien werde ich natürlich auch wieder in den Teich setzen.



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

ich möchte deine Anregung zur Pflanzung von __ Aquarienpflanzen auch ausprobieren, die Pflanzen müssten bei mir allerdings ganzjährig im Teich verbleiben, bei einer  Mindesttemperatur im Winter von etwa 10-12°. Gibt es unter den genannten Pflanzen einige, die damit zurechtkommen könnten und im Sommer auch Wassser über 30° aushalten ?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Elfriede,

also wenn bei Dir die Wassertemp. nicht unter 10°C absinken, sollten alle genannten Arten im Teich durch den Winter kommen. Probleme könnte es vermutlich bei _Ludwigia helminthorrhiza _geben, da sie etwas höhere Temp. wünscht. Ich würde es aber einfach mal ausprobieren, vielleicht überleben ja doch 1-2 Triebe, die reichen vollkommen aus, um im Sommer wieder einen schönen Bestand dieser Art zu haben.

_Heteranthera reniformis _säht sich übrigens willig von selbst aus und die Samen überdauern den Winter im 10° kalten Wasser problemlos. Der Austrieb erfolgt dann im Mai (oder sobald das Wasser wieder über 20°C hat, könnte bei Dir evtl. schon etwas früher sein).

Wegen der Sommertemperaturen von 30 +°C brauchts Du Dir in der Regel keine Sorgen machen. Kritisch würde es erst werden, wenn die Temp. längere Zeit deutlich über 35°C ansteigen würde, das hätte zur Folge, dass das Wachstum stocken könnte. Die Pflanzen benötigen alle einen nährstoffreichen Bodengrund aus Lehm/Ton oder Mutterboden und auch (Schwimmpflanzen) ein nährstoffreiches Wasser.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen, bei weiteren Problemen einfach nachfragen.

In Deinem Teich würden übrigens Echinodoren (Arten und Hybriden) hervorragend gedeihen und sich (nährstoffreicher Bodengrund vorausgesetzt) zu wahren Prachtexemplaren entwickeln.


Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

du hast mir mit deinen Informationen wirklich sehr geholfen und ich bin schon dabei nach guten Bezugsmöglichkeiten zu googeln. Ein Problem stellt bei mir zur Zeit noch die Nährstoffarmut meines Teichwassers dar, gegen die ich nach genauerer Überprüfung Anfang März, wenn ich wieder auf Paros bin, sowieso etwas unternehmen muß um mein kümmerliches Pflanzenwachstum anzuregen. Bis es so weit ist,  habe ich aber eine  Möglichkeit, die __ Aquarienpflanzen vorerst in ein externes Becken mit den passenden Wuchsbedingungen  zu setzen. Ich werde es einfach ausprobieren.

Mit Dank und Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Elfriede,

falls Du keine passenden Bezugsquellen finden solltest, melde Dich einach. Ich habe für alle genannten Arten eine Patenschaft für den AKW im VDA übernommen und kann dadurch im Frühjahr (ab Ende April/Anfang Mai) Pflanzen abgeben.


Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

herzlichen Dank für dein Angebot, ich hoffe aber, dass ich noch fündig werde und dich nicht damit strapazieren muss. Es ist aber schön zu wissen, dass ich mich an dich wenden kann, sollte ich anders nicht an die von dir genannten Pflanzen kommen, - vielen Dank dafür.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Dez. 2004)

Hi Stefan.

Hast du auch Echinodoren von denen du welche abgeben könntest?



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Mirko,

auch von den Echinodorus-Hybriden und einigen Arten kann ich im kommenden Frühjahr welche abgeben. Bei Interesse einfach melden.


Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

da ich selbst keine Erfahrung mit __ Aquarienpflanzen habe, weiß ich nicht ob ich Bund,-Topf,-oder Mutterpflanzen bestellen soll. Ich habe sehr viel herumgesucht und schließlich unter www.wirbellosen.de eine größere Auswahl an Aquarienpflanzen gefunden, jedoch außer Echinodoren so gut wie keine aus deiner Liste. Außer dieser Firma  beginnen die meisten Pflanzenlieferanten außerdem viel zu spät für mich mit der Auslieferung. Ich muß die Pflanzen  nach Paros mitnehmen können, wenn ich  spätestens Anfang März abreise. Übrigens gibt es an Echinodoren eine große Auswahl, kannst du mir vielleicht sagen welche Sorten sich eventuell auch für einen Teich eignen. Es ist nicht so einfach, wenn man gar keine Ahnung hat, wie ich. Es ist mir schon klar, dass die ganze Sache einfach auszuprobieren ist, trotzdem möchte ich nicht völlig unpassende Pflanzen einkaufen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Elfriede,

es war mir fast klar, dass es schwierig wird, die von mir genannten Arten über den normalen Handel zu bekommen, die Arten werden in den Aquarienpflanzengärtnereien kaum bis garnicht kultiviert. Unter folgender Adresse solltest Du aber fündig werden:

http://www.heimrich.de

Dieser Aquaristikversand verschickt auch im Winter in einer Styroporverpackung, also frostsicher. Folgende Arten sind im Angebot:

Eichhornia azurea (submerse Form, bitte vor dem Auspflanzen erst in die emerse Form überführen)

__ Limnobium laevigatum

An Echinodorusarten eignen sich, wegen der kühlen Überwinterung im Teich, folgende Arten:

E. uruguayensis (alle Formen)
E. argentinensis
E. schlueteri
E. x barthii
E. berteroi

An Echinodorushybriden kannst Du bedenkenlos alle Hybriden von www.nymphaion.de verwenden.

Sowie folgende Sorten aus der Gärnterei ZOOLogiCa (nicht über die Gärtnerei selber, sondern über den örtlichen Zoofachhandel oder über Heimrich.de):

Paul Glöckner
St. Elmsfeuer
Tanzende Feuerfeder
Regine Hildebrandt
Altlandsberg
Reni
Europa

um nur einige zu nennen.

Die sonstigen von mir genannten Arten werden in einigen Botanischen Gärten kultiviert, leider geben solche Einrichtungen an Privatleute keine Pflanzen ab (leider wurde mir untersagt, weitere Infos hierzu zu veröffentlichen oder Bot. Gärten zu nennen, von denen ich Material bekomme, aus rechtlichen Gründen, bitte keine Fragen hierzu), da sich meine Pflanzen aber nicht mehr im Bot. Garten befinden, kann ich im Frühjahr problemlos einige abgeben.

Da Du schreibst, dass Du Probleme mit dem Pflanzenwachstum hast, solltest Du auch evtl. die Wasserwerte überprüfen, hier wäre ein leicht saurer bis neutraler pH-Wert mit etwas geringerer Härte des Wassers gut, ansonsten könnte es z.B. mit Eichhornia azurea Probleme geben, diese Art verträgt sehr hartes Wasser im alkalischen Bereich eher schlecht.


Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

danke für deine hilfreichen Hinweise und Adressen.

Echinodorus-Hybriden  werde ich bei Werner bestellen, denn ich habe mit Nymphaion  schon heuer sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht und brauche  sowieso noch mehr und andere Pflanzen für meinen Teich, der durch das bisher schlechte Wachstum viel zu gering bestückt ist. Wenn es dir nicht zu viel Mühe macht, wäre es natürlich optimal für mich, auch einige von deinen Pflanzen zu bekommen, die ich sonst nirgendwo finden kann.

Meine Wasserwerte messe ich  seit etwa zwei Jahren regelmäßig und es ist mir klar, dass mein Wasser zu nährstoffarm für ein gutes Pflanzenwachstum ist.  Hauptsächlich aber sind es wahrscheinlich die fehlenden Spurenelemente, die meine Pflanzen kümmern lassen, wie Stefan S sicher richtig vermutet, denn mein Teichwasser weist zum Beispiel Eisen nicht einmal in geringsten Spuren auf. Stefan S hat mir geraten, dem Teich  zuerst einmal die nötigen Spurenelemente zuzuführen und die Entwicklung meiner Teichpflanzen zu beobachten, was ich auch tun werde. Nur wenn sich der gewünschte Erfolg durch die Spurenelemente allein  nicht einstellt, werde ich die Pflanzen auch mit Dünger versorgen.

Mit Pflanzen, die hartes Wasser absolut nicht vertragen, werde ich kein Glück haben, denn einen PH unter dem seit Jahren konstanten Wert von 8,3 – 8,5 kann ich ohne Chemie wohl kaum erreichen, da es auf Paros nur sehr kalkhältiges Wasser zu kaufen gibt und mein gesammeltes  Regenwasser in der Zisterne nicht ausreicht, denn mein Verbrauch ist durch die enorme  Verdunstung sehr groß. Von April bis November regnet es auf Paros so gut wie nie, auch heuer war es so
.
Den Hinweis auf eine Winterverpackung für den Transport der Pflanzen habe ich auch gefunden, aber ich habe mir inzwischen überlegt, ob es für die Pflanzen nicht überhaupt besser wäre, sie nicht schon Anfang März  sondern erst Mitte April nach Paros  zu schaffen, eine Möglichkeit dazu hätte ich. Was meinst du ?

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Elfriede,

der pH von über 8 ist schon enorm hoch, eine Möglichkeit diesen etwas abzusenken und pflanzenreundlicher zu machen wäre, einen leistungsstarken Filter zu verwenden und diesen mit Torf oder Kokohum zu bestücken, dadürch dürfte sich der Wert wenigstens auf 7 reduzieren. Du solltest die Filtermaterialien hierzu mind. alle 2 Tage wechseln und die Werte überprüfen. Auf Chemikalien würde ich, wie du, ebenfalls verzichten, die schaden meist mehr, als sie nützen. Es gäbe zwar die Möglichkeit, den pH-Wert mit Hilfe von Schwefelsäure einzustellen, das mache ich selber aber nur die Kultur der südafrikanischen Protea-Arten, für den Gartenteich empfehle ich diese Prozedur nicht.

Das mit dem Zuführen von Spurenelementen ist schon ein wichtiger Schritt, den du unbedingt machen solltest. Es müsste sich dadurch das Pflanzenwachstum zumindest etwas verbessern (die hohe Härte und der sehr hohe pH-Wert sind dürften aber auch ein Problem für die reinen Wasserpflanzen darstellen, hier musst du etwas unternehmen). Für die Sumpflanzen ist die Wasseraufbereitung mit Spurenelementen eher zweitrangig, da diese Pflanzen ihre Hauptnahrung aus dem Bodengrund beziehen, hier hilft nur eine Düngung des Bodens, z. B. mit den Düngekelgen, die Werner bei der Seerosen bzw. Lotosdüngung beschreibt. Diese Düngekegel wirken sich auf jeden Fall sehr positiv auf das Wachstum aus und besitzen alle für das Wachstum wichtigen Nährstoffe.

Je später du die Pflanzen beziehst, desto besser ist das natürlich. Du müsst die Pflanzen vor dem Aussetzen in den Teich nur an die starke Sonneneinstrahlung gewöhnen, sonst könnte ein starker Sonnenbrand die Pflanze stark schädigen oder u. U. absterben lassen, also für dem Aussetzen 2 Wochen vor der starken Mittagssonne schützen.

Falls bei den Echinodoren die Blätter eintrocknen sollten ist das kein Grund zur Sorge, einfach abschneiden. Es bilden sich sehr schnell neue Blätter, die den dortigen Bedingungen angepasst sind und sich ohne Probleme weiterentwickeln. Wenn du doch noch Echinodoren aus dem Zoofachgeschäft zukaufen solltest, kannst du die Blätter eigentlich sofort zurückschneiden, sie würden ohnehin eintrocknen, da die Pflanzen aus Gewächshäusern die trockene Luft nicht gewöhnt sind. Auch hier bilden sich anschließend dem Klima angepasste, robustere Blätter.

Bei weiteren Fragen einfach nochmal melden. Pflanzen die du von mir möchstet, bitte mitteilen, sie stehen aber erst ab Mai zur Verfügung. Ich müsste sie dann halt direkt nach Griechenland schicken.

Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Stefan, 

mir erscheint der  PH von 8,3 – 8,5 unter den  Rahmenbedingungen  auf Paros und nach einschlägiger Lektüre  nicht wirklich  problematisch. Mein Teich ist jetzt trotz Mangel an ausreichender Bepflanzung recht gut in Schuss und müsste sich mit mehr Pflanzen sicher noch verbessern lassen. Die leichte Trübung des Wassers, das sich hin und wieder auch völlig klärt, ist meines Erachtens für einen Teich ohne Technik normal.  Ich bin jetzt, nach nunmehr  7 jähriger Erfahrung mit meinem Teich überzeugt, dass es mir gelingen wird eine zufrieden stellende Stabilität auch ohne Filteranlage zu erreichen, sofern ich erstens mehr Pflanzen einbringen und sie zweitens zu einem üppigeren Wachstum anregen kann. Das Problem liegt eher darin, die richtigen Pflanzen zu finden, die sich mit den nicht änderbaren  Bedingungen auf Paros  arrangieren können. Dass es solche Pflanzen gibt, habe ich mit __ Papyrus und Minze bereits erlebt, die ich wegen zu starkem Wachstums aus dem Teich entfernen musste, da ich  natürlich möglichst viel freie Wasserfläche zum Schwimmen haben will. Ich kann es nur  immer wieder mit neuen Pflanzen probieren, wovon sich bisher erfahrungsgemäß  etwa 10% mit den schlechten Bedingungen abfanden und überlebten. Die  Situation dieser Pflanzen werde ich gleich Anfang März mit der Zugabe von Spurenelementen und wenn nötig mit Düngekegeln verbessern. Damit werden auch die neuen Pflanzen bessere Bedingungen vorfinden, die ich dann im April oder Mai einsetzen will. Aber wie schon gesagt, bin ich auf Paros nur auf Versuche angewiesen, da es meines Wissens zurzeit  keinen anderen Teich auf der Insel gibt. Manche Pflanzen wachsen in meinem Teich, die nach den beschriebenen Wachstumsbedingungen völlig ungeeignet sind und andere gehen ein, obwohl sie eigentlich keine Probleme mit dem Wasser und dem Klima haben dürften. Ich hoffe aber trotzdem, dass ich in spätestens  zwei Jahren endlich  einen ausreichenden und artenreichen Bestand an Pflanzen erreichen kann und auch Pflanzen von dir in meinem Teich wachsen werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Elfriede,

ich hätte wohl vorher dein Album/Profil durchlesen solle, dann hätte ich erst gar nicht versucht, dir einen Tip zur pH-Wertsenkung zu geben. Bei einem solchen Volumen ist das nicht praktikabel. Hier ist es besser, wie du schreibts, hier nichts mehr zu verändern und lediglich das Wasser mit Spurenelementen zu verbessern (bei der Wassermenge auch viel Arbeit).

Es ist nicht so, dass empfindliche Pflanzen bei dir gar nicht wachsen werden, da - bis auf L. laevigatum - alle Arten ja eingepflanzt werden und damit ihre Nährstoffe anfänglich zum Großteil aus dem Bodengrund entnehmen werden. Erst im Lauf der weiteren Entwicklung (betrifft E. azurea, Ludwigia-Arten) wachsen diese an der Wasseroberfläche entlang und bilden schwimmende Formen, bleiben aber mit dem Haupttrieb im Bodengrund verankert, damit sind die Wasserwerte (pH, Härte) hier eher untergeordneter Natur. 

Da bei dir ja auch im Winter das Wasser bei 10°C bleibt würden sich vermutlich bei dir subtropische Wasserpflanzen sehr gut machen, die sind normalerweise kühle Winter- und heiße Sommertemp. gewöhnt. Du könntest bei dir z. B.  diverse Sagittaria-Arten verwenden (S. montevidensis, S. lancifolia, S. platyphylla, wobei S. montevidensis äußerst dekorativ ist).
Auch Saururus chinensis würde bei dir wohl sehr gut wachsen.

Als "__ Bodendecker" im Sumpfteil, sowie als Wasserpflanze könntest du Shinnersia rivularis verwenden. Diese Art wächst sehr schnell und ist extrem kältetolerant (hat bei mir im eiskalten Wasser mit kurzfristiger dünner Eisschicht überlebt).


Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

ich habe die Feiertage dazu genützt um nach  Profilen und speziellen Erfordernissen der Pflanzen zu suchen, die du genannt hast. Ich denke, einige davon werden sicher auch mit den Gegebenheiten in meinem Teich auf Paros zurechtkommen.
Ich danke dir noch einmal für die vielen Informationen und wünsche dir für morgen einen erfreulichen Silvesterabend mit einem guten Start ins neue Jahr.

Liebe Grüße 
Elfriede


----------

